# Any know anything about Smith Poodles?



## GNJGNJ (Dec 13, 2013)

Has anybody had any dealings — good or bad — with Smith Poodles? They are located in Springfield, MO & Little Rock, AR. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I have not personally dealt with Smith Poodles, but my understanding is that they are a large commercial breeder that produces a high volume of puppies for the pet market. The poodles are kept in clean, temperature controlled kennels, not in homes. I believe that poodles -- including breeding poodles -- belong in homes where they are loved and supported by a human family. For that reason I would not buy from Smith Poodles or from any commercial kennel breeder.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If you PM me, I can refer you to some reputable breeders in a similar area.


----------



## GNJGNJ (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks! I bought my 2 standards from them 7 years ago. I have sent several emails two them a couple years after getting my "kids" and have had no response from them. 
I am having some health issues with both now. They are litter mates. I now wish I had done more investigating before buying them. 
That being said, I would not take $10M for either of them and will do whatever it takes to keep them happy and healthy. They are my everything and are exceptionally loving, frightening smart and happy.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear you two standards are having health issues. There is a health section of the forum. If you need advice or just vent we will do all we can to support you.


----------



## music0018 (May 27, 2015)

GNJGNJ said:


> Thanks! I bought my 2 standards from them 7 years ago. I have sent several emails two them a couple years after getting my "kids" and have had no response from them.
> I am having some health issues with both now. They are litter mates. I now wish I had done more investigating before buying them.
> That being said, I would not take $10M for either of them and will do whatever it takes to keep them happy and healthy. They are my everything and are exceptionally loving, frightening smart and happy.


What kind of health problems are you having with them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

music0018 said:


> What kind of health problems are you having with them, if you don't mind me asking?


Music0018, a lot of your posts have been to old threads. Do you realize that? If so, do you realize the original poster may not be currently active on this forum? The OP of this thread has not posted for a year and is likely not reading your reply.

It would be great if you would note the date and activity of the original poster before you comment. If you do not, your motives for posting are suspect.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

But do remember that it's easy for new members to pick up links to 'related threads' at the bottom of each page. Even I remember replying to some dead threads... back when this used to be Dinosaur Forum.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I get that CB, but three on the same subject? As well as telling members they are bad for the comments they wrote about the breeder in one thread. Plus the only thing this person has done is a welcome post (as to which he/she did not respond to any of the questions or let us know anything about himself/herself) and respond quite defensively to old threads about this specific breeder. As well as no info on the profile except for 2 dogs and no picture? Sorry but it's all to fishy for me! Not to mention the comment on the only thread he/she responded to not about this specific breeder was quite rude to many members on the forum. Sounds very much like a troll. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/showpost.php?p=1815825


----------



## music0018 (May 27, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> Music0018, a lot of your posts have been to old threads. Do you realize that? If so, do you realize the original poster may not be currently active on this forum? The OP of this thread has not posted for a year and is likely not reading your reply.
> 
> It would be great if you would note the date and activity of the original poster before you comment. If you do not, your motives for posting are suspect.


I didn't know there was a time limit on responding to threads...especially when simply asking about health problems..


----------



## music0018 (May 27, 2015)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I get that CB, but three on the same subject? As well as telling members they are bad for the comments they wrote about the breeder in one thread. Plus the only thing this person has done is a welcome post (as to which he/she did not respond to any of the questions or let us know anything about himself/herself) and respond quite defensively to old threads about this specific breeder. As well as no info on the profile except for 2 dogs and no picture? Sorry but it's all to fishy for me! Not to mention the comment on the only thread he/she responded to not about this specific breeder was quite rude to many members on the forum. Sounds very much like a troll.
> 
> Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - View Single Post - Highly offended this morning


Not that I have to expIain anything I say or do to anyone here, but, I guess I didn't realize I HAD to post pictures of my dogs to be able to post on this forum. And as far as 'only doing a welcome post', that was the rule when I signed up...you have to post in the new member thread to be able to begin posting elsewhere...so that's what I did.
It's like everyone has their own rules here that they think people should follow...I did what it said so why should I have to tell people anything about myself or post pictures? For all you know, they could be anybody's dogs...
I just don't see the point in ragging on someone who is simply giving THEIR opinion, like everyone else here. I guess I better ask everyone their rules before I post. Sorry, but, if that's the way this works then I will find another place to conversate with people about their and my own dogs. 
Thanks for such a warm welcome, poodlecrazy#1 ��


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

music0018 said:


> I didn't know there was a time limit on responding to threads...especially when simply asking about health problems..


There is no time limit, but there is little value in trying to ask a question if the poster is no longer active. I just wanted you to be aware that you would probably not get an answer. If you continue trying to post to people no longer on the forum, I will just ignore all threads you post to. So no worries.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

There is no way without a lot of digging that a newbie would know who does still post to the forum and who hasn't been heard from in years. And I'll bet a newbie wouldn't even know where to dig.

Surely it's up to senior members to recognize this, no?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

CB, I have been posting to help this newbie learn more about the posts she is responding to. There is the date at the top of each post to give her a clue on how old the post is. Posts that are years old may involve people no longer here. I think Music0018 can understand that. This person seems to only want to respond to old posts. So I think we need to point out these things to her. Since she has done it several times, she is getting several reminders. That is all. 

PS - Music0018, if you click on the name of the poster, you will see their public profile and it will show you the date of their last post. This will show you if they are still active. This is an easy thing to do.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

music0018 said:


> Not that I have to expIain anything I say or do to anyone here, but, I guess I didn't realize I HAD to post pictures of my dogs to be able to post on this forum. And as far as 'only doing a welcome post', that was the rule when I signed up...you have to post in the new member thread to be able to begin posting elsewhere...so that's what I did.
> It's like everyone has their own rules here that they think people should follow...I did what it said so why should I have to tell people anything about myself or post pictures? For all you know, they could be anybody's dogs...
> I just don't see the point in ragging on someone who is simply giving THEIR opinion, like everyone else here. I guess I better ask everyone their rules before I post. Sorry, but, if that's the way this works then I will find another place to conversate with people about their and my own dogs.
> Thanks for such a warm welcome, poodlecrazy#1 ��



Just saying I smell a fish, a troll fish and I don't take lightly to trolls. Maybe if your first few posts hadn't of been so negative and defensive it would be different. Maybe a "thank you for the warm welcome" on your intro post or a bit more info about you and your dogs instead of straight into dragging up old dead (which like I said before I gave the them the benefit of doubt, being a new member and all) slightly controversial threads and then saying members here are too superior in there opinions. Yup no doesn't get on my good list it gets on my watch list. The reason I love this forum so much is because people are genuinely nice and supportive and don't make rude remarks before even getting to know anyone. This is my last response to you my dear, as usually when you ignore a troll they tend to go away because they aren't getting the fight they are seeking. Feel free to become a member and join in with positive comments but please stop trying to start ?.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MiniPoo said:


> Music0018, a lot of your posts have been to old threads. Do you realize that? If so, do you realize the original poster may not be currently active on this forum? The OP of this thread has not posted for a year and is likely not reading your reply.
> 
> It would be great if you would note the date and activity of the original poster before you comment. If you do not, your motives for posting are suspect.


Is this a 'help' post?... or a pointed question and a lecture. How 'bout assuming she's an innocent newbie and not immediately suspecting a troll. Even I don't note the date of OPs. They're a jumble of numbers.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> Is this a 'help' post?... or a pointed question and a lecture. How 'bout assuming she's an innocent newbie and not immediately suspecting a troll. Even I don't note the date of OPs. They're a jumble of numbers.


I have not called Music0018 any names and I am giving her the benefit of the doubt but of the 4 threads she has commented on ALL are old threads and she had NO good comments to say about these threads. So I do think she has some kind of agenda. Here are the threads she has revived:

Any know anything about Smith Poodles? Started 03-24-2014, 01:12 AM 
How common is photoshopping? Started 11-18-2011, 06:45 AM 
Another high volume breeder site Started 01-14-2010, 12:11 PM 
Highly offended this morning Started 02-13-2015, 10:11 AM 

Sorry if you do not like the tone of my posts, but she has the information now. If she continues to just comment on old threads, then it is intentional.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's not against the rules to post on old threads or even be more particularly interested in old threads or be interested in particular or like topics. It_ is _against the rules to do other certain things but I don't see the poster doing those things. I don't feel threatened by this person. I don't see anything that is posted that would be a threat to anyone, at least not so far or a blatant attempt at stirring up emotions. So, until there is an over whelming or obvious trolling, I think it's a mistake to accuse someone of that. In fact, perhaps it's best to leave that determination up to the admin. (?) What if a mistake is made and the person isn't a troll at all?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

.....although....I do know what you're getting at Minipoo....totally understand where you're coming from. I get it. However................................ lol.


----------



## music0018 (May 27, 2015)

Poodlecrazy#1…I don't know who you think you are but I'm pretty positive that you are not the moderator of this forum and, to me, your opinion means absolutely nothing. If I want to come on here and give my personal opinion, I can do so. Just because you don't agree and don't like my opinion does not give you the right to start assuming things and calling me a troll. There is obviously a reason that I am on here, and NO, it's not to start something…I don't have that kind of time to waste! I thank you for wasting what time I have spent on here with your meaningless words! Have a GREAT day!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I give a new person the benefit, as I stumbled around when I first joined, and know I posted to old post. At my age I do not go or forums and do not have time with work, other than this one. I would have been offended as a new member.


----------



## music0018 (May 27, 2015)

@Minipoo- I appreciate the tip about clicking on a persons name...I was not aware of that. I don't really do forums but decided to try and I'm not sure if I like it or not..seems like a lot of drama and people that have a lot of opinions and don't mind stepping on toes... &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

music0018 said:


> @Minipoo- I appreciate the tip about clicking on a persons name...I was not aware of that. I don't really do forums but decided to try and I'm not sure if I like it or not..seems like a lot of drama and people that have a lot of opinions and don't mind stepping on toes... ��


That about sums up most forums, This one, if anything, is very frendly. There are factions. Those who favour, this or that. Some can get a little heated about their particular veiws. You are very entitled to your veiws but if they are contentious, do expect to be chalenged.
Eric:angel2:


----------



## GNJGNJ (Dec 13, 2013)

*Posts from LONG time back*

I posted questions on here asking questions about the breeder where I got my two standard poodles. I did NOT receive any kind of response from ANYBODY in what I would consider a timely manner.

I, therefore, didn't even check back on this site after a while. I have had little or NO response to any question(s) or comments I have posted in the other threads, either.

Breaks my heart that I can't find anywhere that is active OR responsive.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

This site is very active and responsive. Did you not get the response you solicited?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sorry you had that experience, GNJGNJ. Maybe no one had any experience with your breeder? Maybe hardly anyone had the answers to your questions? The board has been active lately, so maybe repost your questions.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Really? You started this ginormous thread in March 2014. You had responses the next day. Not sure what else you're looking for??


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

jfo said:


> Really? You started this ginormous thread in March 2014. You had responses the next day. Not sure what else you're looking for??


LOL I didn't realize this person was the OP!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

There are two posters on this thread that might be from "Denmark" and the same person???


----------

